# Help is Nay Nay Crop Normal?? See picture



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nay Nay Crop looks like a balloon all the time I've noticed- Especially now that she is getting bigger- I can tell when there is food in there but when there isn't any is this normal?? Is she ok? See picture attached. Today Nay Nay is 9 days old. 
Hope these pictures are better

































I couldn't figure out how to post pictures on my previous post once it was posted sorry for the double posts!


----------



## Kenziekenz (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like it has food in it to me.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

LOL think momma just fed her but even before she fed her it was just as swollen


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The crop appears normal. At this age the parents will feed so much that the crop looks as big as the body of the bird. The crop will feel firm, yet soft to the touch and the food will not have a separated look to it (meaning fluids on top, solids on the bottom)

If the food is not hard in the crop....meaning when you press the crop between your fingertips it does not leave an indentation for 2-3 sec. from your fingertips the crop is fine. 

Things you don't want to see:

When the fingertips leave indentations it is a sign of not enough fluids in the crop.....which could lead to dehydration, so assist feeding diluted formula helps with that.

Or the crop looks bloated will fluids and solids settling at the bottom.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

All of my baby cockatiel crops look like that. I was worried with my first hatchling back in October, but I figured the parents knew best. With this new hatchling it looks the same, too.


----------



## meruth2005 (Aug 8, 2021)

mishkaroni said:


> All of my baby cockatiel crops look like that. I was worried with my first hatchling back in October, but I figured the parents knew best. With this new hatchling it looks the same, too.


looks normal to me but if you worried about it and want to take risk to experiment you can try separate it and observe and try empty it before you put it back to their box. but i wont recommend it coz they might not feed the baby again.


mishkaroni said:


> All of my baby cockatiel crops look like that. I was worried with my first hatchling back in October, but I figured the parents knew best. With this new hatchling it looks the same, too.


----------

